# Boston cop acquitted in Randolph shooting case



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

September 27, 2006

DEDHAM, Mass. --A Boston police officer and another man were acquitted Wednesday of charges they helped a murder suspect flee the scene of a fatal nightclub shooting.

A Norfolk Superior Court jury deliberated less than a day before clearing Officer Baltazar DaRosa and Amilcar Cabral of accessory-to-murder charges in the slaying of 23-year-old Joseph Lopes, who was gunned down outside the Copa Grande Oasis in Randolph in January 2005.
"We respect the system," Norfolk County district attorney spokesman David Traub said, adding prosecutors won't hesitate to bring other cases that rely on witness-based and circumstantial evidence.
The alleged shooter, 26-year-old Carlos A. DePina, has been charged with first-degree murder but remains at large.
DePina allegedly shot Lopes as hundreds of people celebrating the nightclub's weekly Cape Verdean night were streaming into the parking lot.
Prosecutors had charged DaRosa, 27, with driving the getaway car. The three-year veteran of the Boston police force had been suspended without pay pending the outcome of the trial.









© Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> "We respect the system," Norfolk County district attorney spokesman David Traub said, adding prosecutors won't hesitate to bring other cases that rely on witness-based and circumstantial evidence.


Read: We won't hesitate to try jamming up cops on evidence created by a criminal defendant.


----------

